# Best chicken bedding



## Snowy Celandine (20 September 2016)

What chicken (or duck) bedding do you use? I normally use Easibed from the local tack shop but have just looked on the Easibed website and discovered that they do one especially for chickens called, fittingly, Easichick  Has anyone tried it or do you any have other recommendations? I use diatomaceous earth and a hen house freshener but maybe I won't need the freshener if I use the Easichick? I never let the ammonia build up anyway as I muck out every few days but I like to keep it smelling nice for the girls. Talk about anthropomorphising !!


----------



## Becks01 (29 September 2016)

Hello - I have always used straw (in an eglu) but thinking of branching out into something else as our new run is wooden....will watch for replies with interest!


----------



## Lanky Loll (29 September 2016)

normal shavings (or whatever else we're currently bedding the horses on ) personally don't like straw as I find them too messy on it.  Shavings I usually do a poo pick from the next boxes mid week and refluff the bed then do full muck out every week - they stay clean and dry


----------



## Lindylouanne (29 September 2016)

Aubiose for both chickens and ducks. Brilliant for the lack of any smell and it soaks up duck poop like nothing else I've used. Wouldn't change back to shavings now and would never use straw because of the risk of mites.


----------

